# Zero Chuck



## Whyemier (Dec 6, 2014)

I was working this evening on the reverse gear attachment to the banjo on my lathe.  As usual I was thinking of many different unimportant things and remembered something.ondering:

When working at the Jax Shipyard I was told to use a 'Zero chuck' on a particular job.  A zero chuck is a Jacobs drill chuck that will close completely, you could chuck up a stick pin or sewing needle with no slippage. 

When I moved on to other endeavors I use this term to refer to the Jacobs chuck in the drill press.  I was subsequently laughed out of the shop.  I have never heard this term again, other than from my own lips.  

Is this a term use generally by machinists or was is particular to that shipyard or that group of machinists?  Has anyone heard the term before designating a type of Jacobs chuck?  

Am I the only one!? :veryscared:

Just wondering.:noidea:


----------



## Karl_T (Dec 6, 2014)

*Re: 0 Chuck*

I haven't heard it, but it makes sense. Chucks are described by the range of bits they hold


----------



## Micke S (Dec 7, 2014)

*Re: 0 Chuck*

There are so called zero-point-chucks.


----------



## ki4byz (Dec 7, 2014)

*Re: 0 Chuck*

I call them 0 chucks, but I normally I say “down to zero chuck” to clarify to others.
  I normally classify drill chucks by there max capacity.  
  Other then using the chuck model no. how does one classify chuck size?
  Most other machinist I have known would just say small chuck, but that is just a term.

  14n chuck 0-1/2”, I have a ¼”  Jacobs ball bearing that only goes down to .040 min. .280 max.


----------



## hman (Dec 7, 2014)

*Re: 0 Chuck*



Whyemier said:


> I was subsequently laughed out of the shop.



YOU get the last laugh!  Here's mine:




Here's another: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Jacobs-Chuck-No-0-/271690434106?pt=BI_Tool_Work_Holding&hash=item3f4203063a

Jacobs doesn't seem to make this size any more - smallest I could find on their website was size 1.  But the 0 chucks do exist!


----------



## Whyemier (Dec 7, 2014)

*Re: 0 Chuck*

O gee, I just resubmitted this post cause I thought it hadn't been posted yesterday, Had some trouble.  

Just ignore the other one.

Sorry:sorry2:


----------



## Whyemier (Dec 7, 2014)

*Re: 0 Chuck*

Thank You  Darkzero for deleting the other post.  I had all kinds of trouble yesterday posting anything.


----------



## darkzero (Dec 7, 2014)

*Re: 0 Chuck*



Whyemier said:


> O gee, I just resubmitted this post cause I thought it hadn't been posted yesterday, Had some trouble.
> 
> Just ignore the other one.
> 
> Sorry:sorry2:



I moved this one & deleted the new one. Please do not post duplicate threads. We can simply move or edit if there is an issue.


----------



## Holescreek (Dec 7, 2014)

Closest thing to a "zero chuck" is a 0-0 (.0135~.156"). Makes sense though, I can never find my zero drill bits when I need them.

http://www.jacobschuck.com/keyed-chucks/jacobs-6200-0-0-plain-bearing-medium-duty-1-8-chuck.html


----------

